# Wanted, some bits for our RV



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I tried to post this under the advert section but it keeps telling me that I cannot upload anything other than a JPEG etc image???? I am not trying to upload any pictures?????
Anyway here is my post.....

I am trying to find some parts for our Rockwood. They are a pair of new windscreen washer jets (the type which fit onto the wiper arms) and also a few (4) of the rubber stretchy things that are used to secure the dog kennel down tightly, also need all the fittings that go with them, ie the metal catches.
I need locks and some hardware bits for external baggage locker doors (I have two different types fitted) and I can take pictures if it helps to identify them.
Thats all for now, but I am sure there will be more later.

Please contact me if you can help.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith. You can get all the catches from >> ABP << or >> Mobile RV << or >> US Automotives << or one of several others. The rubber bungees that fit to the Dog Kennel you should be able to source from any of the Motor race suppliers. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks John
Have tried most of these already but no joy. Hoping that some of these bits will be at the Peterborough show mate. I am also looking for 4 air vents for the dash board (chevy) but all I found so far was hens teeth :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

